# Man moans



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

On another light-hearted thread, let's talk about... man moans.

If you are a man, do you moan?
If you are a woman, do you enjoy it when your man moans, or should he put a sock in it? :rofl:

Just curious really


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

No... 

I grunt...

Seriously... Moaning do not seem manly...
Not that it's wrong if any one else does I couldn't do it...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I love to hear my husband moan becaus that would tell me, "Oh yeah, babe, you're doing great!"

But he only moans a bit when he reaches his climax, I need him not to feel shy to moan!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I love to hear my husband moan


That's exactly what I don't understand about some women heh


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL

I love my husband to moan but I don't mean he should moan like me... otherwise, it would be too noisy to wake up the neighbors...LOL


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I just don't get it heh

I'm sure all will agree that when a woman moans, it's one of the most sensual things ever to grace human ear (some exceptions of course... eek, some memories... bleh! lol). 

But for man moans, for many folks including myself, we find it... not so nice lol.

From time to time this topic comes up among friends, and it's quite interesting to hear mixed opinions. Can't wrap my finger around this however, trying to understand.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Men don't feel comfortable to moan because in their minds, moan is a girl thing.

Not all the men though.

Before meeting my husband, I had met a frenchman, he moaned like hell! He was screaming like a baby!

At that moment, I was thinking to myself...what the heck's goning on here...

It's funny though, nice to see a man who dare to express his satisfaction.

He said I gave him the best orgasm... (Woman on top) So I'd take it as a positive moan.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL! I'm gonna add the above to my arsenal of french jokes! :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband oh.................. oh .................oh................ oh................oh.................... oh................. only when I swallow his cum. 

Other times, he just says....................too close to cumming...................then shoots............................


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes. Moan. Please. There's something about that deep-throated moan, almost a growl...yes. Most definitely. Mine is french too. Go figure.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

major misfit said:


> Yes. Moan. Please. There's something about that deep-throated moan, almost a growl...yes. Most definitely. Mine is french too. Go figure.


I wish my husband would let his moans go. He hardly ever does unless close to climax.
I like it because it is positive reinforcement- like I know I am doing him right and he is enjoying it. It does wonders for my sexual self esteem.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'm a screamer ... like pitching off a 20 story building screamer. Then for reasons I don't quite understand, I start laughing.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> That's exactly what I don't understand about some women heh


man moan=panty drencher:smthumbup:


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> *I like it because it is positive reinforcement- like I know I am doing him right and he is enjoying it. It does wonders for my sexual self esteem*.


:iagree::smthumbup:


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Was I the only one to see 'man moans' and think it was a thread about niggling complaints?!!!!:slap:

(may be an indicator of the state of our sex life) !!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm a cusser.

"F**k that feels great. OMG. That feels so f**kin' good!"

I can use that word as an adjective, noun, adverb, verb and in the pluperfect sense during sex.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I have ABSOLUTELY NO CLUE what I say or sound like...


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok guys...especially those that don't understand why some women like a man to moan ( )..do you like your woman to moan during sex? Not just when or during orgasm, but during. If so, then why? It's likely you have your own answer as to why we would like it as well.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

... the poll results are... different from what I had expected O.O



> do you like your woman to moan during sex? Not just when or during orgasm, but during. If so, then why? It's likely you have your own answer as to why we would like it as well.


But women sound great! LOL


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't want my man to sound like a girl, but I like to hear "sounds of pleasure" coming out of his mouth! It's confirmation that he's enjoying himself. I LOVE it when he moans, but then it usually turns dirty, lol.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Grunting / Heavy breathing / Dirty talk - enough no?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

major misfit said:


> Ok guys...especially those that don't understand why some women like a man to moan ( )..do you like your woman to moan during sex? Not just when or during orgasm, but during. If so, then why? It's likely you have your own answer as to why we would like it as well.


The louder we moan, the faster they cum! 

I am not sure if I want my husband to moan like me. But hearing him say: ****, too close to cumming, you make me cum fast..................

It is a great feeling. I always want him to last longer, especially when he is about to cum, but he can't..............

I can help him last longer by stop moaning, but then it is no fun for me or for him, when I don't moan, I don't enjoy sex that much............................


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmm. I had wondered about this before. Perhaps this is another thing I did wrong in my marriage. I don't know if it was all moaning, but I certainly made noise. It may have been more of "AH, OH YEAH", type thing. Do women prefer a man to be quiet and just dish it out while they moan? Next relationship I'll try the strong, silent approach.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

I think any man should at the very least groan/breathe heavy in his girlfriend/wife's ear. That or say how great it is. Hey, if I enjoy her moaning and telling me how great it is, then she probably would like to hear how much I enjoy it as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Grunting / Heavy breathing / Dirty talk - enough no?


Any I groan as well on top of all these.
Let it all hang out-what the hell right!! :smthumbup:


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

My husband's moans propel me to orgasm. I kid you not.


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

reachingshore said:


> My husband's moans propel me to orgasm. I kid you not.


ditto


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

actually im the moaner and my wife isnt lol. maybe right before she has a "O", a few quiet moans or heavy breathing might come out, but thats it. i think shes embarassed by it or finds it unnecessary/contrived.


----------

